# Risk with buying Dubai property



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

The Dubai announcement of postponing $80bullion debt will without doubt see further free falls in local market.

Property dumping may sound an attractive opportunity for o'seas buyers to invest but when developers dump property who pays for ongoing maintenance.

Investors will cut their losses on selling and like Nakhel at International City abandon maintenance support. UAE has no legal platform to support tenant's building corporations so who will pay the bills.

If the developer/builder bails (guaranteed in UAE) then later pipes fail, elevators need regular maintenance, garage doors dont work, who pays?? 

Try approaching your neighbours to share the cost of building repairs...:confused2:


----------



## Macroen (Jul 18, 2008)

And your point is? Is this a warning....


----------



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

Macroen said:


> And your point is? Is this a warning....


Absolutely... for those not experienced in dealing with UAE or any ME developers who may consider falling prices in Dubai an opportunity.


----------



## Macroen (Jul 18, 2008)

ah ok, thanks


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

oh wow thanks merlin. You know crotchety old men should get thier prostates checked once a year too. Just a warning to help you. lol


----------



## Macroen (Jul 18, 2008)

ah ok Mr. Big, thank you too


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I like news like this....

Ive been in property in Dubai for 2 years now, and news like this is always good, 

Now there are great deals for those who are still buying and sellers are running scared.

it can always be twisted both ways....


----------



## Macroen (Jul 18, 2008)

Can someone please tell me if this is good or bad ;-). I need some reliable real estate brokers to help me out... hold on: did I just say those two things in one sentence...?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

say what you want, this place wont be broken, all of you seem to want it to go down.

Just human nature I suppose, people are always jealous of others successes. 

I don't remember people kicking up a fuss when everything was peachy.


----------



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

mrbig said:


> oh wow thanks merlin. You know crotchety old men should get thier prostates checked once a year too. Just a warning to help you. lol


Seriously Mr BIG, you gotta get a grip man, pushing your buttons is way too easy and while we all here accept you're both very well informed and very comfortable surely you can't object to others having an opinion. 
After all is'nt that what you 'good all boys' from the 'land of the free' go all out for, shooting up other folks on their turf - to make them free too 

And learn to play nice while you're slowly digesting some comon sense


----------

